# Eriocaulon sp. 'Japan Needle Leaf' aka Eriocaulon sp. 'from Japan'



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello friends,
today i published important article in english "Eriocaulon sp. 'Japan Needle Leaf' aka Eriocaulon sp. 'from Japan'"

link:
http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...aka-eriocaulon-sp-from-japan&catid=45:article

A lot of thanks to *Giovanni Bubici* for translate.

Massimo Iannella
www.rareaquaticplants.com



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Fascinating.


----------



## bera (Aug 30, 2008)

wow... :O


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello friends,
thanks for interesting.

The plants maybe could be _Xyrias angustifolia_ (indication of Mr. Heiko for _Xyrias_ sp. and mine for _Xyrias angustifolia_), i'm waiting flowering for correct identification.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Xyris_? It looks like an _Eriocaulon_ to me, at least so far (the roots do). But I think it is too early to attach a species name. We'll have to wait.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello Cavan,

you have reason but "equitant and distichous" are not usually on Eriocaulon sp. (Heiko suggest).
we willa wait 

I'll try growing species emersed.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In the meanwhile this mystery plant has flowered in shallow water in a tank of Tobias Coring. Leaves submersed, inflorescences emersed. And the latter are typical *Eriocaulaceae* ones => no Xyris.

I didn't check the flowers yet so I can't say if it really belongs to Eriocaulon or another Eriocaulaceae genus. If native of Japan (as the trade name suggests), it should be an Eriocaulon, as other Eriocaulaceae genera don't occur in Asia (according to Cook 1996, Aquatic Plant Book).

As Massimo wrote, my guess that it may be a _Xyris_ was only because of the distichous leaf arrangement, but I'm actually not familiar with Xyris/Xyridaceae (look of the roots etc.).


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

p.s.
In Matthias' tank it has developed also submersed inflorescences: http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-besondere-wasserpflanzen/eriocaulons-t11738-165.html#p173318
=> The heads are proliferating!


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

This "Eriocaulon setaceum Linn from Japan": http://www.apistoworldhk.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1751&osCsid=
is surely the same plant. No idea why they call the plant E. setaceum...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

miremonster said:


> This "Eriocaulon setaceum Linn from Japan": http://www.apistoworldhk.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=1751&osCsid=
> is surely the same plant. No idea why they call the plant E. setaceum...


Clearly not. Odd that they abbreviated Linnaeus as Linn. Usually it's just an L.

BTW, _E. melanocephalum_ has been folded into _E. setaceum_.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

On theplantlist.org I've found the invalid name Eriocaulon setaceum B.Heyne ex Wall. (not E. setaceum L.) as synonym of E. sexangulare L. But seeing E. sexangulare pics in the www it seems that the "Japan Needle Leaf" isn't that species either.
I'm allowed to press some material of the "Japan Needle Leaf".


----------



## arjosh (Jul 17, 2009)

Any update on this sp.?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Regarding ID: no news. I've made some dried specimens with flowers but didn't manage to contact any Eriocaulaceae experts yet.

An older tuft, grown in shallow water, rooting in a small plastic cup with aquasoil: http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-bes...dle-leaf-oder-narrow-leaf-t23515.html#p206153 With leaves up to ca. 30-40 cm long, 1.5 mm broad, dark green. Quite prolific, easy to split in many plantlets.
For some time one bush grows in that Iwagumi tank by Aquasabi now: http://www.flowgrow.de/aquarienvorstellungen/iwagumi-v2-aquasabi-showroom-120x45x45-t18746.html (no up to date photo)
Quite high KH because of calcareous stone (seiryu), substrate: Amazonia aquasoil, intense lighting, CO2 ca. 20-30 ppm. Here the Eriocaulon develops rather light green leaves, finer and shorter (20-30 cm). Nice grass-like bush, may compete with Vallisneria nana. Lacking runners may be an advantage.
Should be tried also in "normal" tanks, with low CO2, medium light, gravel/sand bottom etc.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

A pic of the E. "Japan Needle Leaf" in the above mentioned tank:
http://www.flowgrow.de/download/file.php?id=45610&mode=view/japan-sp-needle-leaf_resize.jpg
http://www.flowgrow.de/neue-und-bes...dle-leaf-oder-narrow-leaf-t23515.html#p215878
Length of the leaves about 20 cm / 8 in. Till now the most beautiful look of the plant there.


----------



## arjosh (Jul 17, 2009)

Got my package other day....Very Nice Sp. indeed for the mid ground....to my surprise it took 8 days to get the plant to NY still looks healthy. I must say this is hardy sp. among Erios, if this is Erois sp.


----------

